# The Official PlayStation2 Thread



## krazzy (Apr 27, 2008)

*Welcome everyone to the ThinkDigit forum's official PlayStation2 a.k.a. PS2 thread.*  

*Here you can discuss any thing and every thing related to the console itself, its games and its accessories. Thinking of buying a PS2 for yourself? Have some questions before taking the plunge? Want to know how a particular PS2 game is? Then this is the place to get all your questions answered. Our ever increasing number of PS2 gamers on the forum will be glad to answer all your queries.* 

*It should be noted that NO DISCUSSION RELATED TO MODDING THE PS2  OR ABOUT PIRATED GAMES IS ALLOWED HERE as it is against the forum rules. Any such posts will be ignored and probably deleted by the mods.*

I'm requesting all the forum members to post all your PS2 related queries here and NOT to create new threads. Its better to have all PS2 related discussion in one place instead of scattering it all over the forum. It'll help to keep the forum clean.

So everybody, lets get started!


----------



## Renny (Apr 28, 2008)

Has anyone here played Okami?


----------



## krazzy (Apr 28, 2008)

That game seemed a bit girly, so i didn't buy it . I bought Bully instead.  It got a great review from gamespot though.


----------



## GameAddict (Apr 29, 2008)

Any recommendations for zombie survival horror games apart from RE series, SH, Obscure, Cold Fear?

GA


----------



## max_demon (Apr 29, 2008)

I Am The God Of War . I Will Make You Suffer . None Shall Define Me


----------



## krazzy (Apr 29, 2008)

^^ GameAddict, I think those are the best that there is.

max_demon, WTF?!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 29, 2008)

GameAddict said:


> Any recommendations for zombie survival horror games apart from RE series, SH, Obscure, Cold Fear?
> 
> GA


Try Clock Tower,Forbidden Siren & Fatal Frame series.You could also include The Suffering & it's sequel Ties That Bind to some extent but then again they are psychological horror.


----------



## raksrules (May 2, 2008)

Is this much touted new PS2 out ow not??

*www.mcvuk.com/news/28753/New-low-price-compact-PS2-to-arrive-in-2008

*www.i4u.com/article12618.html

*www.efluxmedia.com/news_Sony_To_Unveil_A_New_PS2_In_2008_10215.html

*kotaku.com/gaming/rumor/new-99-ps2-model-to-debut-in-2008-318094.php


----------



## napster007 (May 2, 2008)

can anyont please suggest some co-op games for me


----------



## m-jeri (May 2, 2008)

burnout......


----------



## napster007 (May 2, 2008)

^^^is that an FPS co-op?


----------



## m-jeri (May 2, 2008)

racing sime.....FPS co-op.....i dunno...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 2, 2008)

@Rak: I have the latest SCPH-9006 series as I mentioned before.It has a white box as opposed to the yellow one for the SCPH-7xxx series.The advantage in this series is that the power cable which used to be via a big power brick in the old SCPH-7xxx seires has been chucked out & has been revamped to a single wire. 

@Napster: Try Ratchet series which is perhaps the best platformer for this console.Also try Contra if you liked the old versions.I suppose JAK series also is based on co-op play.


----------



## raksrules (May 2, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> @Rak: I have the latest SCPH-9006 series as I mentioned before.It has a white box as opposed to the yellow one for the SCPH-7xxx series.The advantage in this series is that the power cable which used to be via a big power brick in the old SCPH-7xxx seires has been chucked out & has been revamped to a single wire.



Plz check my updated thread

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=86620

BTW i did go today the store u mentioned @ borivali and he had PS2s in Yellow and Blue boxes. The blue ones had the slim version which he opened and showed me. 

Edit: your statement "the power cable which used to be via a big power brick n the old SCPH-7xxx seires has been chucked out & has been revamped to a single wire"  means that now the adaptor is built inside the console, right ? Probably this is the latest version (9XXX...) series i was talking about in the other official thread


----------



## m-jeri (May 2, 2008)

@all...

u bought one from sony world or grey....


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 2, 2008)

@maj: Grey of course.Now-a-days the original console is no longer restricted to Sony World alone.Infact the store that I got it from stocked the official console retailing for Rs.6,990 but it wasn't pre-modded.So you can get an official console pretty much anywhere.The last I check Alfa had goen original & also Croma has stocked couple of these consoles too.

@Rak: The yellow version too is the slim version itself but the older SCPH-7004 series perhaps.It was being sold at a higer rate than the latest one(blue & white box) for some reason.But anyway don't bother too much about the series but get the blue box one as it has got rid of the clunky power adapter.I also noticed your earlier thread & it mentioned something about Universal M7 chip.That's the mod chip which had been fitted into this PS2.Apparently there were various different modders chip's which had been used before.Each with their own advantages & this is a pretty common version of mod chip which is used.


----------



## krazzy (May 2, 2008)

I have SCHP-7006 which I bought two years ago. It has a big external power brick. It was pre-modded.


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 2, 2008)

I bought Smackdown vs Raw 2008.Its really good.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 2, 2008)

^Yea have to get that too.Felt that all the control system had been screwed up post WWE RVS 2006.Am going to one of my friend's place & hopefully should get Ratchet Deadlocked by this weekend & then co-op GAME ON.


----------



## krazzy (May 3, 2008)

****. I blew all my money on my phone. Now no money left to buy PS2 games


----------



## raksrules (May 3, 2008)

today i went to Manish market and there i Was shown the latest one in white box. prices quoted across various shops Was between 6.5 k to 7k (cheaper than borivali). but the probability of getting conned in Manish market are very high and moreover no warranty of any kind is provided here. so finally should i buy from indraprasth, borivali ? should i bargain with the guy to give me the memory card too within the 7.5 k bracket?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 3, 2008)

It's totally your call buddy.Usually the modded Playstation 2 sold at all locations are pretty stable & last for more than a year or two easily.Unless your luck is very bad & if the dealer has cheated you then perhaps you might be in for trouble.Apart from that doesn't matter much.If you want my advice go for the Indraprastha one as it's pretty near & convenient for you.Plus you can easily take it up to them if the console coughs up with any issues.

These people usually sign on each accessory that you purchase from them.Hence atleast it validates your purchase.They had even signed my free GOW 1 & 2 DVD stating if anything was wrong then I could replace that with another one.Though I didn't fancy much about the disc but I clearly mentioned if there was anything wrong with the actual console then they had it. 

If I were you I wouldn't mind paying 500 bucks extra for getting it from a possibly genuine dealer.Then again that's just me.At the end it's your call & money.

@Krazzy: I believe I have got the correct GOW 2 DVD.Hopefully should be able to cross the Great Chasm level.Most of my friend's have got atleast 2-5 DVD's to no luck.Then I asked this shop guy who said he had got the similar issues but then it got replaced with this DVD.It mentions 100% on it's front cover.Did you try it out?


----------



## krazzy (May 3, 2008)

Is it a pirated disc or genuine one? I have the pirated version. Reaching the great chasm in this one does not trigger the Icarus fight.

Btw how come you got GOW discs free with your console?


----------



## raksrules (May 3, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> It's totally your call buddy.Usually the modded Playstation 2 sold at all locations are pretty stable & last for more than a year or two easily.Unless your luck is very bad & if the dealer has cheated you then perhaps you might be in for trouble.Apart from that doesn't matter much.If you want my advice go for the Indraprastha one as it's pretty near & convenient for you.Plus you can easily take it up to them if the console coughs up with any issues.
> 
> These people usually sign on each accessory that you purchase from them.Hence atleast it validates your purchase.They had even signed my free GOW 1 & 2 DVD stating if anything was wrong then I could replace that with another one.Though I didn't fancy much about the disc but I clearly mentioned if there was anything wrong with the actual console then they had it.
> 
> ...





Hey the guy gave u free DVD(s) too with the PS2?
Also did u have to purchase the memory card separately or the (console + Dual shock controller + Memory Card + Game DVD) cost you 7.5 k. Because if you got the DVD and memory card at this price i too can bargain for the same. 


Also what else apart from playing games, do you put your PS2's use to ? 
Like in, have u installed any media players to play movies(Divx/Xvid) / songs from USB drives. Also whats the purpose of the USB port in the PS2?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 3, 2008)

@Krazzy: Yep mine too is the *ahem* version but this disc is guaranteed to work on past The Great Chasm level.Apparently this used to be a glitch mainly because the game was originally a Dual Layer based DVD & at that particular level it would switch the layers & hence would have issues with *ahem* copies.I don't know how they got this disc but I have heard it works past that level.I got my free DVD eventually when I asked the guy to bundle both those DVD's.Paying 9k in total for the console & not giving atleast 2 DVD's would have been a total waste.So had to chuck the WWE choice & had to go with these 2 DVD's. 

@Rak: The guy gave me only one DVD initially but then I just convinced him to give off 2 DVD's.It just took a bit of bargaining talk here & there but yeah finally got both the DVD's.I got the memory card & the additional controller separately for Rs.500 & Rs.1,000 respectively.

For the time being I purely use my PS2 for games & nothing else.I haven't tried out those PS2 reality media player/SMS Player which claims to play your Divx/Xvid files on your PS2.I am not too keen on it's Divx playback as I have a standalone Divx player which plays all the files just fine. 

I just got hold of a huge stack of PS2 games from my friend & found it had ARMax disc in it.So might just try that once for loading some cheats. 

The purpose for providing the 2 front USB ports is mainly for connectivity of basic USB devices like USB keyboard,Thumb drives,Portable HDD's,Sony's Eye Toy,USB Headset,Logitech GT Force gaming wheel etc.


----------



## krazzy (May 3, 2008)

Do you still get pirated games at your place? Cause here in Alfa they've totally stopped selling the *ahem* versions. And the Planet M that has opened near my house not only sells original games but has very poor collection of only around 10 games at a time. 

Btw the front USB ports can also be used with pen drives. In GTA4, for example there is a feature to take the purchased cars to scenic locations and then photograph them with the built-in camera function. These photographs can then be saved on pen drives as JPEG files and viewed on PC. It's a very cool feature.


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 3, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> I bought Smackdown vs Raw 2008.Its really good.



tune ps2 kab liya?


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 3, 2008)

Rockstar11 said:


> tune ps2 kab liya?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 4, 2008)

krazzy said:


> Do you still get pirated games at your place? Cause here in Alfa they've totally stopped selling the *ahem* versions. And the Planet M that has opened near my house not only sells original games but has very poor collection of only around 10 games at a time.


Well most of them have stopped but a few stores still stock them.Pricing is high again & like you mentioned very few games choices.But I don't bother much as I have the internet now & that has a larger collection than these people.Plus I have a 2Mbps connection so won't be an issue.

on a side note,congo for you phone.

EDIT: Has anyone played Bully for the PS2? I started it yesterday & for some reason the frame rates seemed to be very poor.Is the game designed in such a way or is my copy crappy? The game is real fun but this bit just concerned me a bit.


----------



## krazzy (May 4, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Well most of them have stopped but a few stores still stock them.Pricing is high again & like you mentioned very few games choices.But I don't bother much as I have the internet now & that has a larger collection than these people.Plus I have a 2Mbps connection so won't be an issue.
> 
> on a side note,congo for you phone.
> 
> EDIT: Has anyone played Bully for the PS2? I started it yesterday & for some reason the frame rates seemed to be very poor.Is the game designed in such a way or is my copy crappy? The game is real fun but this bit just concerned me a bit.



PS2 games from the net? I didn't knew that PS2 games can be downloaded from the net too. Btw 2mbps is some serious speed.

Thanks! 

I've played Bully but I don't remember any frame rate problems. But it was a long time ago, that I played, so even if it happened, I might've forgotten it.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 4, 2008)

Oh dam.Just crossed the Great Chasm & finally found Atlas.Boy this is one heck of a game.No wait it is next to a movie.The cut scenes are so brilliantly executed that it would most hollywood blockbusters fall to shame.Krazzy better get the working copy.This game just got better after this fight.I won't reveal too much spoilers but trust me after the Chasm part starts the real GOW2.


----------



## krazzy (May 4, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> I won't reveal too much spoilers but trust me after the Chasm part starts the real GOW2.



I know what happens next.   I've read the walkthrough.


----------



## skippednote (May 18, 2008)

People i wanna buy a playstation 2 so i wanted to know its price and that of modded one and which version should i opt for. Thanx in advance


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 18, 2008)

The current price for a modded console is 7.5k depending on where you get it from.It can vary & go down upto 6k at some places.Go in for the latest SCPH-9006 series.The 7xxx series would do just fine as well.

Currently playing Batman Begins & Ratchet: Deadlocked.Both are complete fun.


----------



## s18000rpm (May 18, 2008)

i really hate to play GTA on PS2.
i played GTA LCS, & damn its kinda irritating to control "tony" (player) & the auto aim suks billion arse, rapid key tapping to lock onto other ai noob, & lots of other crap control.

dunno how gta sells so much on consoles

GTA is for sure a 100% PC game, Sony & MS own R*.

lame R*

---------------------------

simply loved GOW2 

hope sony goes into HUGE loss, so that they sell GOW series on PC too, it'll be hell lot difficult on pc tho. 

----------------
NFS Carbon sucked on ps2, i kno the game sucks, but PS2 ver. suks more coz of the loooooooooong load time


----------



## justintime90120 (Jul 7, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Well most of them have stopped but a few stores still stock them.Pricing is high again & like you mentioned very few games choices.But I don't bother much as I have the internet now & that has a larger collection than these people.Plus I have a 2Mbps connection so won't be an issue.
> 
> on a side note,congo for you phone.
> 
> EDIT: Has anyone played Bully for the PS2? I started it yesterday & for some reason the frame rates seemed to be very poor.Is the game designed in such a way or is my copy crappy? The game is real fun but this bit just concerned me a bit.






The ps2 games downloaded from the net do they have to be region specific
coz my ps2 SCPH 9006 CBis not modded and plays only NTSC disc


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 8, 2008)

Most of the games are region coded & if your PS2 isn't modded then it won't play any games downloaded from the internet let alone play PAL region DVD's.


----------



## krazzy (Jul 8, 2008)

My PS2 is collecting dust. No new games bought in ages.


----------



## y2j826 (Jul 8, 2008)

krazzy said:


> My PS2 is collecting dust. No new games bought in ages.


 
still many good games are coming for ps2, so buy n enjoy . . .


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 8, 2008)

Of course your PS2 is collecting dust! Man, the time now is for Playstation 3 with HD gameplay and Blue-ray Disc entertainment!
Think about it!


----------



## m-jeri (Jul 8, 2008)

or u could sell it to me....


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 8, 2008)

Come on, please don't joke me!


----------



## justintime90120 (Jul 8, 2008)

Guys living in mumbai and nearby areas can share their ps2 games.
i have 20 games if anyones interested let exchange, we can also easily copy them using
a dvd writer.

What do you guys say????


----------



## m-jeri (Jul 8, 2008)

^^^..piracy is not allowed dear


----------



## justintime90120 (Jul 8, 2008)

I will buy a ps3 when i get a high end plasma tv
so atleast for 6 more months it will be the ps2

and the latest ps3 also plays ps2 games 

so keep gaming



madjeri said:


> ^^^..piracy is not allowed dear




bro its not piracy its SHARING


----------



## krazzy (Jul 8, 2008)

justintime90120 said:


> bro its not piracy its SHARING


It is piracy, bro. Only the person who bought the game is entitled to use it.



cooldudie3 said:


> Of course your PS2 is collecting dust! Man, the time now is for Playstation 3 with HD gameplay and Blue-ray Disc entertainment!
> Think about it!


It's not because there are no good games for the PS2 left that I'm not buying them. It's because I don't have the dough to buy them.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 8, 2008)

I am stuck between PC & PS2 games right now.Overload of everything.Can't decide which to hold on to.Bully seems like a never ending journey.Got Mortal Kombat Shaolin Monks.Will start playing it in co-op.


----------



## krazzy (Jul 8, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Bully seems like a never ending journey.


Bully is a fun game. It took me only two weeks to complete it and I only played it for a couple of hours everyday. Wonder whats taking you soo long.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 8, 2008)

What do I have to do to get it completed in the first place? I am randomly picking the tasks & completing them.When I looked up on the walkthrough, it says I have to collect all of those blue bands,cards & stuff like that for a 100% completion.Any tips you can provide? Also do I have to complete all the levels in the classes? I barely taking any classes just to let you know.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 8, 2008)

damn, i wanted to play bully real bad.
really funny game.

go to hell r* for not bringing it to pc


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 8, 2008)

It's very sad to see this game isn't on PC unlike it's GTA counterparts.But then again I guess it's better off on PS2 right now rather than a half-baked screwed up port.

The game is way too much fun.At times I think it far surpasses GTA too.The gameplay & storyline is very addictive.


----------



## justintime90120 (Jul 8, 2008)

Does any one know where can a buy a ps2 gamepad to pc usb converter,so that i can connect my gamepad to the pc...


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 8, 2008)

Huh? That is possible?


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 8, 2008)

cooldudie3 said:


> Huh? That is possible?


you dont know that?

@justintime90120, you'll get that in game shops.

but some of the games dont support ps2 gp's.
better buy a ps2 replica gp for pc, will cost no more than 150buks.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 9, 2008)

I heard that the PS3 is very power hungry, is the PS2 like that?


----------



## krazzy (Jul 9, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> What do I have to do to get it completed in the first place? I am randomly picking the tasks & completing them.When I looked up on the walkthrough, it says I have to collect all of those blue bands,cards & stuff like that for a 100% completion.Any tips you can provide? Also do I have to complete all the levels in the classes? I barely taking any classes just to let you know.


Completing classes gives you some special abilities which help you in completing your missions. So completing classes is important. You'll have to complete all the mission to complete the game. In the end there will be a final showdown between you and the guy who double-crossed you, and then the principle will know that you are indeed a good boy!  Then in the end you become the biggest bully of the school. It's been a long time since I played it, so the details are a bit sketchy. Follow the walkthroughs, if you must.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 9, 2008)

@ allwyn

Buddy, i already hv a original PS2, is there any place in Mumbai from where i can mod it ?? and wat price do they charge ?

Edit1: I hv jus 3 original games for PS2, BLACK, NFS MW and Burnout
edit2: Recently purchased a MODDED SONY PSP and enjoying my heart out with d/laoded games for it  already playing 16 games on my PSP
________________

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 9, 2008)

@Krazzy: Thanks for the heads up.Just wanted to know did you complete the game at 100% or just completed the chapters? Because you can complete all the chapters & yet not achieve 100% completion rate.According to the walkthrough the list of things I got to do is way too many.So just wanted to confirm when you say that you have completed the game, Did you achieve 100% completion or did you complete only the chapters?

@ashu: Good to see back after a long time buddy.If you have the original PS2 then you can get it modded from any PS2 retailing shop in Heera Panna.It's better if you could ask them to do it in front of you.The modding can cost Rs.500 to 1.5k depending on the chip used.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 9, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> @ashu: Good to see back after a long time buddy.If you have the original PS2 then you can get it modded from any PS2 retailing shop in Heera Panna.It's better if you could ask them to do it in front of you.The modding can cost Rs.500 to 1.5k depending on the chip used.


 
Yup, good to see ur reply too, i was surprised that u still remember me buddy  and also surprised that u hv been drooling over ur modded PS2 

Yup, me too thinking of getting a modification of my PS2 (as soon as i get out of this PSP craziness  )

Btw, any other shop nerby the suburbs ?? wat abt alfa ? near andheri ! and which price chip hv u got installed ?? 1.5K ?or the Rs.500 ?? one

edit::: (hope u read my siggy)


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 9, 2008)

Just like old times eh pal. Congo on your PSP purchase.I was myself going to get a PSP but then thought long & hard about it & realised portable gaming ain't my department.So I was saving up for my graphic card upgrade which I'll be getting in a few weeks now.

Anyway coming back to your query, I'm not too sure about Alfa.AFAIK they used to sell pre-modded console & didn't have anything to do with modding the console at their end.Worth asking though.If you are close to Borivali then there is a shop where I got my modded console from perhaps they would be able to help you out.I think he has contacts with the service centres & knew about modding too.If you want I'll PM you their number & you can drop them a buzz & confirm the same.I suppose mine is the Matrix Infinity mod chip.Let me know if you need the number.


----------



## krazzy (Jul 9, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> @Krazzy: Thanks for the heads up.Just wanted to know did you complete the game at 100% or just completed the chapters? Because you can complete all the chapters & yet not achieve 100% completion rate.According to the walkthrough the list of things I got to do is way too many.So just wanted to confirm when you say that you have completed the game, Did you achieve 100% completion or did you complete only the chapters?


No I didn't complete all the missions. Initially I used to. But later on in the game I was more intent on seeing the end. So I only completed the minimum required tasks.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 9, 2008)

^Yep that's what I wanted to know.You know I am heading out in the same path as you are but the question still lies as to how can someone achieve 100% completion in a short time.I have seen people completing it in a week 4-5 days flat on IMDB.It's astonishing or may be I need to get the basics right for the Rockstar games.


----------



## krazzy (Jul 9, 2008)

Completing tasks is easy, but just like in real life, they feel like extra work that you don't really want to do. Some of them are quite fun actually. My memory is really betraying me right now and I can't seem to remember anything about the game. I guess I should take it out for a spin once again. It's been a long time since I played it.


----------



## justintime90120 (Jul 11, 2008)

cooldudie3 said:


> Huh? That is possible?



yup its possible and i got one it works fine
ps2 expiernce on ur pc it rocks man!!!!


----------



## razorBlades (Oct 27, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> If you are close to Borivali then there is a shop where I got my modded console from perhaps they would be able to help you out.I think he has contacts with the service centres & knew about modding too.If you want I'll PM you their number & you can drop them a buzz & confirm the same.I suppose mine is the Matrix Infinity mod chip.Let me know if you need the number.


hey dude.. I recently bought a PS2 from ALFA.. the un-modded one.. I need to install the chip.. cant wait to play games on it.. I have around 20 dvd's and can't play a single game 

Could use the phone no. of the guy whom u got ur chip from. BTW I stay in Andheri.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 27, 2008)

Done check your PM.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 28, 2008)

Guys, Please don't use MOD Chips. Give space for Small developers. Who are fearing to enter the game market. Because of this $hit. So, Only purchase a legit one. And enjoy the Manual, OST(if they provide), Technical support, Online multi player support. Be a true gamer.

Thanks

More over a ps2 game barely costs 699/- or 499/-. We shouldn't bother buying it.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 28, 2008)

Now no new game launches are scheduled for PS2. The only games coming out will be continuation of sports title. And GH games will also continue to be coming out on PS2. And considering all this developers, I dont think they are 'small'.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 29, 2008)

Dude, i am not taking about only ps2, but in a wider sence. Do you think piracy in PC software or games will be a big blow to samll developers. If our budget does not allow us to purchase games, we should be sufficiant about what we are getting(Free Ware). Well this is purely my personal openion.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 30, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Done check your PM.



buddy, me too need the number for modding the PS2.. im in goregaon.. plz allwyn..i too hv a non modded PS2 with me since 2 yrs... so sending u an SOS !!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 30, 2008)

Done. Check your Inbox.


----------



## blademast3r (Oct 30, 2008)

hey guys im thinkin bout buyin a ps2 now..its ocsts bout 6.5 k here... is it rilli worth it?? im a casual gamer...nd do i need to buy the memory card also?? suggest sm good games


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 30, 2008)

Really worth it? Yes it is. If you cannot afford next generation consoles like the Xbox 360 or the PS3 then yes this will be a good alternative for casual gaming. The new titles coming out for the PS2 won't be that bright as it's almost on it's last legs now. But you'll have a truckload of titles which you can play from last couple of years. You'll definitely need the memory card if you want to save your progress. So it's a must buy.

I would recommend getting:
God of War I & II
Resident Evil 4
All of the Prince of Persia series
Ratchet & Clank series
JAK series
Burnout Revenge 
Tekken 5
WWE Smackdown: Here Comes the Pain
James Bond: Everything or Nothing
Jamed Bond: From Russia with Love
Destroy All Humans
Devil May Cry series 
Shadow of Rome 
Shadow of Colossus
Mortal Kombat: Armageddon 
Mortal Kombat: Shaolin Monks
BLACK
Bully
Timesplitters 2
FIFA Street II
Batman Begins
Metal Gear Solid series
Yakuza 1 & 2

And lots more.


----------



## skippednote (Oct 30, 2008)

^^
Wat About splinter cell series


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 30, 2008)

Yes of course. How can I leave out the Sam Fisher fans.


----------



## blademast3r (Oct 30, 2008)

Ah thanks fr that..cud sm1 tell me bout the memory card thing... do i NEED mem card to play the games??? as in save them or smthin...fr every game? how much do they cost??


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 30, 2008)

The Playstation 2 memory card is an add-on accessory which allows you to save your PS2 game progress on it. It comes in 8MB, 16MB, 32MB & 128MB sizes. Out of these only the 8MB memory card is officially supported by Sony. The rest are sold by different companies & are not guaranteed to be supported. Anyway in India you'll find the 8MB card to be the most common one. The price is around Rs.850 for the original one & Rs.450 for a fake one.

It's not mandatory to have a memory card. You can play every game without a memory card too. It's only if you want to save your game progress. You will need it for sure unless you plan to complete every game in one session.


----------



## skippednote (Oct 30, 2008)

You can get a 8mb memory card for 500 to 800...its used to save games to a particular stage of the game...


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 30, 2008)

Officail price = Rs. 890/-


----------



## blademast3r (Nov 1, 2008)

Hey...where can i get my ps2 hard/soft modded in babgalore?? pls help me


----------



## shercheeta (Nov 6, 2008)

i got a modded one in march with warranty from dealer in Bangalore !
PM me for details


----------



## justintime90120 (Nov 18, 2008)

Guys has any one transfered save games from pc to ps2 and vice versa.
I tried ulaunch elf but it did not work.

Kisine try kiya hai kya .. yeh 

Let me know if there is a working solution to this I need to transfer some saves from pc to my ps2. 

And my ps2 is modded


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 18, 2008)

You could try getting a Codebreaker DVD & get the save (.cbs format) loaded onto a Thumb drive. After that just boot up the PS2 using the Codebreak DVD & make sure the thumb drive is connected. Once in there select Device Manager & select source as Thumb drive. Copy your save from the thumb drive to the memory card & check if it works.

For me it hasn't worked. I tried multiple times but may be the latest model of PS2 doesn't accept certain USB devices properly.


----------



## c2tarun (Mar 8, 2009)

is there any way possible to run ps2 games on pc.....
plz reply.....
specifically the game 'TEKKEN TAG'....


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 9, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> You could try getting a Codebreaker DVD & get the save (.cbs format) loaded onto a Thumb drive. After that just boot up the PS2 using the Codebreak DVD & make sure the thumb drive is connected. Once in there select Device Manager & select source as Thumb drive. Copy your save from the thumb drive to the memory card & check if it works.
> 
> For me it hasn't worked. I tried multiple times but may be the latest model of PS2 doesn't accept certain USB devices properly.


 
i have tried it on my 7XXX version, but i have used action replay max. It worked.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 9, 2009)

Good for you. Unfortunately, for me, it's still the same story. I had tried using multiple Thumb drives but to no avail with codebreaker. It just wouldn't read the bloody thing nor would it allow me to launch a game with cheat codes. 

BTW does ARMax allow loading game saves too?  I believe it does. Could you check that out for me?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 9, 2009)

i bought my MODDED PS2 on 2005 november , 3 years over now its lens is so weak games loading time takes more

there is only one game for month releasing for PS2  now a days , no games at all


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Mar 9, 2009)

bro why dont you edit the topic and post the price of ps2 too so that a question of many people wanting to buy is solved


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 9, 2009)

damngoodman999 said:


> there is only one game for month releasing for PS2  now a days , no games at all


Considering it's been there for close to a decade now, you should be lucky that it even gets those games. Major game studios now tend to focus primarily on Next-gen consoles, so it's pretty obvious that PS2 would be their last choice.


----------



## voljin1987 (Mar 12, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> BTW does ARMax allow loading game saves too?  I believe it does. Could you check that out for me?



Hey try downloading 'ulaunch' ELF and 'ps2 save builder'. Open your cbs file in save builder and create a folder with the same name as the save description (usually BASLUS or BESLES-xxxx) and extract the all the files into tat folder. Put dis on your USB stick and load ulaunch and the USB in your ps2 and copy the save file from USB to memory card or vice versa. Hope dis helps. (R1 to get options such as copy, paste etc.)

mc0: Memory card 1.
mc1: Memory card 2.
mass: USB drive.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 12, 2009)

Do we need the Ulaunch file to be burned on a CD/DVD? or does it need to be loaded from a USB stick? 

I had save builder earlier but couldn't really figure out it's use. What does it exactly do?


----------



## voljin1987 (Mar 12, 2009)

Get the ulaunch image and burn it onto a cd and load.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Save builder basically allows you to convert your saves from one form to another, say cds to max or nport and vice versa. What we do is convert it to a form directly recognizable by the ps2 and not any of the cheat formats. Only the converted folder containing the save files are required on the USB drive. You can use it to back up your save files too. Use it mainly to back up my Final Fantasy save files and download new created rosters for smackdown vs raw.


----------



## blademast3r (Mar 13, 2009)

where dyu get action replay/codebreaker in india? bangalore specifically


----------



## c2tarun (Mar 16, 2009)

hi everybody
is there any way of playing PS2 games on PC or LAPTOP


----------



## voljin1987 (Mar 16, 2009)

Download pcsx2.. However it is still a WIP.. Check the site for games compatibilty..
I played FF12 perfectly on my comp...


----------



## Baker (Mar 16, 2009)

any one suggest me to buy...
brothers in arms RTH .... , is it worthfull


----------



## Baker (Mar 19, 2009)

am looking  games for ps2...
any one interested  for selling their games please PM me....

am looking for
COD (anything)
GTA


----------



## voljin1987 (Mar 19, 2009)

Have any of you tried watching Divx movies on your ps2? Me tried but dint work..


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 20, 2009)

I remember a old therad. which has opend for the same purpose.

it can be found on 
       *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=101613

i tired it. Surprisingly it worked.


----------



## ambar.hitman (Mar 20, 2009)

deepak_cucek said:


> any one suggest me to buy...
> brothers in arms RTH .... , is it worthfull


 
Its good, i played it on PC. But its not like call of duty or medal of honour. Its like a strategy FPS


----------



## satyanjoy (Mar 24, 2009)

I lost my ps2 in transit. Now looking for a ps2 again @ Chennai


----------



## Baker (Apr 6, 2009)

ambar.hitman said:


> Its good, i played it on PC. But its not like call of duty or medal of honour. Its like a strategy FPS



i finished brothers in arms RTH , very very interesting game....
actually in first 2 levels i feel bored with the game , bcz it is completely different environment here we need to use more tactics, plan the strategy.....

u will really feel , u are in a war


----------



## Baker (Apr 7, 2009)

did any one tried *call of duty :legacy*
actually this contains COD finest hour and COD 3 big red one

is it good to buy this combined pack..?
is there any chance of less quality...?..bcz this combined pack is 1 k , and each individual game will cost  1k + 1k =2k


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 7, 2009)

^ I've heard that..... Friend said that it's been recycled. No new gameplay mechanic.


----------



## Baker (Apr 7, 2009)

^^^^
did ur friend played that , is there is any quality/gameplay difference ...?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 7, 2009)

I don't remember much about it. But if you are purchasing a legit copy... Then wait for  Call of Duty: World at War Final Fronts.


----------



## mandar5 (Apr 10, 2009)

hey guys whats the price as of april 09 in modded ps2 in mumbai?
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
hey guys whats the price as of april 09 of modded ps2 in mumbai?


----------



## mandar5 (Apr 17, 2009)

NO replies!


----------



## Baker (Jun 15, 2009)

i completed COD WAW final fronts..
it is the first time am playing COD series.. found intresting
but the 'health'  concept is different from other games...
there is no health boost , once you take cover from the damage u will get cure..

is it same in all the COD series..


----------

